# Loveland



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

lol i seen this cant wait


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

u snowboard loveland often???? im moving to CO and that where i plan to buy a season pass....only 259$ ...... i want to ride alot this year 20+times and i dont have the money for places like vail, breck....loveland good choice?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Loveland is a good choice. Hardly any crowds. I rarely have a bad time there. It does have a couple of issues. 

1. On weekends almost everyone is going to Summit Country and Vail. So you have to deal with that traffic which is typically stop and go from Georgetown to the Tunnel.

2. On windy low visibility days, there really is no way to work around it. They have a few tree runs, but very very limited. Most everything is above treeline and it's a bitch in those conditions. That is when I have had a bad time there. Plus they are generally forced to close a lot of their lifts in that situation.

Multi pass season passes are only around $100 more. You can get the Breck, Keystone, Abasin pass or Copper/Winterpark for tossing in another $100. Bigger resorts for sure. One advantage that I like about Winterpark is you jump off 70 at US 40 to get there. If you left at a decent hour, this gets you away from a lot of the stop and go. Plus Winterpark is in a different area than Summit and Vail. Often times you can play the snow game. Call the snow report and see who got more snow. If equal it's a tossup, but I have seen Copper or Winterpark get significantly more snow than the other. As much as 20". Plus there is the "I'm going to Copper but traffic sucks at Idaho Springs so bail to Winterpark option." If you go with Loveland, or the three mountain you are stuck going there.

If I didn't ride backcountry I would probably pick up the Loveland Pass in addition to my Copper/Winterpark pass.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> u snowboard loveland often???? im moving to CO and that where i plan to buy a season pass....only 259$ ...... i want to ride alot this year 20+times and i dont have the money for places like vail, breck....loveland good choice?


KC summed it up better then I could have. 

I'll reinforce the part about paying the extra $130 & get the Rocky Mountain Super pass.
Having the option to ride either WP/MJ or Copper is a great advantage.
By no means am I saying that the Loveland pass is a bad deal or you shouldn't get it. 
Hell I'm -> <- that close to getting one myself. 
But I do have the RMSP already.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

nice thanks for info ill have to look a little more into those other passes......one thing i love is tree riding so that one thing about loveland i have to think about....but i also have never been to a elevation high enough to where you can see and ride above treeline!! i just cant wait to get to CO i hope i adjust well to the elevation cause i do smoke alot n dont work out to often......off topic is there alot of backcountry spots in CO?? ive never even thought bout that n have wanted to just nothing too risky


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> nice thanks for info ill have to look a little more into those other passes......one thing i love is tree riding so that one thing about loveland i have to think about....but i also have never been to a elevation high enough to where you can see and ride above treeline!! i just cant wait to get to CO i hope i adjust well to the elevation cause i do smoke alot n dont work out to often......off topic is there alot of backcountry spots in CO?? ive never even thought bout that n have wanted to just nothing too risky


Winter Park has good tree riding on the Mary Jane side of the resort, as does Copper Mountain. 
I've also done some fun tree runs at Loveland.

You'll notice the elevation with out a doubt, but you'll adjust.
The BC questions are best left for KC (read I have no BC experience), 
but yeah there are some place to get your BC on


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Winterpark and Copper (and the others for that matter) all have plenty of above treeline snowboarding.

As far as backcountry goes. There are heaping, super jumbo sized mounds of it in Colorado.

Loveland, Vail, and Berthoud Passes are the popular stuff in the Front Range.

There are some safe runs but the problem is that if you want some of the goods, you are going to travel in avalanche terrain. Colorado is the most dangerous state by far as avalanche danger goes. Generally we have the most avalanche related deaths in North America. The continental snowpack will do that to you. So a healthy respect is key. Still you can learn how to travel in it and be safe enough. I've gone out on some of the highest rated avy days and with good terrain choices and well chosen lines I've had a perfectly safe time. Huge steep lines those days? Nope. Nice bottomless powder to turn in while your floating your turns. You bet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

i noticed on our way up to WP/MJ last year people parking on the side of the road & hiking up. i'm guessing that's one of the BC spots? or is that just a cross-country ski type of spot? it was the road that goes up the mountain to WP.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

NRG:

That's Berthoud Pass.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

There's some sick riding on Berthoud as long as you don't mind a decent little hike.

Snowmaking

Coming along nicely.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN i cant fuckin wait to get to CO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im gettin loveland pass definitely


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Lucky.

1500chars


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll see you at Loveland 2-5 days a week, depending on whether or not my boss will allow me haha. I don't like to work in the winter for a multitude of reasons, snowboarding being the biggest one.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I'm starting the season this year at Loveland... never been there myself but my shitty skier friends have and they're the one's I'm going with so...


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

nevermind...said something not even important/relevant. trying to stop doing that, lol


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> nevermind...said something not even important/relevant. trying to stop doing that, lol


aka "Puts the pipe down, steps away from the smoke..."


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

lol. nah, it's just about lunchtime actually. eating some stew as we speak...better to eat before you smoke.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

when does loveland plan on opening?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> lol. nah, it's just about lunchtime actually. eating some stew as we speak...better to eat before you smoke.


Really? I gotta try that, I usually partake the other way around so I satisfy that urge... I mean a friend of mine does that yeah that's it a friend...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> when does loveland plan on opening?


Probably in about two to three weeks depending on snowmaking temps.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Probably in about two to three weeks depending on snowmaking temps.


nice ill be in CO in bout 3 weeks  hope its open when i arrive


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I live about 20 min from loveland and it was halfass snowing here this morning.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^damn nice where about you live??


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Dumont right now, and I will be in either Georgetown or Dillon next winter, then after that I'll probably move to Pagosa Springs to hit Wolf Creek for a season or 2.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Dumont right now, and I will be in either Georgetown or Dillon next winter, then after that I'll probably move to Pagosa Springs to hit Wolf Creek for a season or 2.


nice shit i hope i end up goin alot people keep tellin me ill get sick of a 45 min++ drive from golden.....i feel like id go everyday if i didnt have to work ill have to wait n see


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well if you plan on spending a few days my house is a riders crashpad, just bring beer and an appetite.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

It's snowing up there right now.


----------

